# Problème avec Safari : message d'erreur à l'ouverture



## dedeck (1 Juin 2014)

Bonsoir,

Je suis un peu novice en mac et surtout sur ce forum.  
Je rencontre un problème avec mon Mac sous Mac OS X version 10.7.5 
Je ne peux plus ouvrir safari qui me présente ce message d'erreur "safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page en raison de l'erreur "l'opération n'a pas pu s'achever. Opération do not permettez" (NSPOSIXEErrorDomain1)"   

Je précise qu'ayant aussi Firefox sur le mac je n'arrive pas à l'ouvrir non plus. Ce n'est pas un problème de box car j'ai un Pc avec lequel Internet fonctionne. Ainsi que mon iPhone et mon iPad. Il s'agit vraiment d'un problème avec safari ou du moins l'accès à internet. 
D'autre part j'ai nettoyer le mac en constatant le problème mais ça n'a rien changé. 
J'ai aussi fait une recherche de panne de disque...

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider. 
Merci par avance.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2014)

bienvenue
1 ce n'est PAS un probleme safari puisque ca fait pareil avec firefox

2 qu'est ce que tu appelles " nettoyer le mac"?
t'as fait quoi exactement?

( un mac ca n'est pas un windoz et ca se ""nettoye"" peu et quand on doit le faire c'est pas n'importe comment, ni avec n'importe quel nettoyeur , beaucoup de dauberies dans le domaine)


----------



## dedeck (1 Juin 2014)

Cool !! Je ne pensais pas avoir une réponse. Merci déjà d'avoir pris la peine de le demander des précisions. 

Donc premièrement j'ai fait ce que je fais régulièrement à savoir "Washington machine" qui était déjà dans le mac. histoire de supprimer les cookies et autres...
Puis j'ai fait safari et cliqué sur "réinitialiser safari"
En dernier recours j'ai fait utilitaire de disque et une vérification du disque (pas de problème) et les permissions du disque puis réparer les permissions....


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juin 2014)

je ne connais pas ce "washington machine"

un n eme outil qui se prétend nettoyeur
un juteux business ( ci intego payant) le plus souvent  dépense inutile voire dangereuse pour le mac
comme déjà dit beaucoup sont des daubes qui ont tendance à nettoyer ce qu'ils n'auraient jamais dû toucher

va falloir faire les classiques
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*


*tester sur une autre session
verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction à problème sur un autre compte- une session2
( session1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tester sur un vrai compte 2,  compte invité si c'est très ponctuel 
Au besoin créer un vrai compte test ( preferences systeme/ comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours, pour tests ou examen des differences de fichiers
Si ca marche sur session2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la session1

si ca ne marche pas bien sur session2 , le souci est un niveau plus haut ( application, OS ou matériel) et on passe aux mesures globales


*mesures globales*

*réparation des permissions via utilitaire disque 


* verification réparation du volume  via utilitaire disque 


*Avoir son OS à jour

** téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites*
*celle de 10.7 est là*
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1582?viewlocale=fr_FR

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour

**Autres*
-reset pram
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR
-reset SMC
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)
pour macintel
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR

- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR

---
et si tout ca ne suffit pas  on verra


----------

